# The name's Poncho. Sears Poncho.



## Sears Poncho (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi there,

I was here several years ago, have been concentrating on my day gig (pro violinist and orchestrator) and haven't had much time for recording. I purchased Novo Pack 1 recently and it's really brought my interest back. I'm busy with an orchestration gig so I'm working as quickly as possible so I can have time to have some fun. Cheers.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 6, 2017)

Wait, is that a real poncho? Or is that a Sears poncho?


----------



## Sears Poncho (Nov 6, 2017)

Hmmm, No foolin...


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 6, 2017)

Sears Poncho said:


> Hmmm, No foolin...


 
Good answer... now Mikes scratching his head... or something else.


----------



## jonathanparham (Nov 6, 2017)

welcome


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 6, 2017)

LamaRose said:


> Good answer... now Mikes scratching his head... or something else.


Nah, it's pretty tough to get a Zappa lyric by me.


----------

